# Need help deciding on a new receiver



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I will start by saying I know almost nothing about audio and its a difficult subject for me to pick up on but I am learning :dontknow:

My current equipment:

50" Samsung Plasma 1080p
Definitive Technology BP 7006's (a pair)
Samsung bluray player
X360
Kenwood VR-517 receiver (16 guage wiring)

I feel as if my receiver is lacking the approopriate power for my supertowers. One of the main problems I have is that at certain base levels, it distorts (very irritating). Secondly my reciever delivers 100 watts per channel and +10db. I have it set to the +10db. I want more out of my subs but I am not sure which direction I should go. 

I do not really want to spend a thousand dollars on a receiver but I am prepared to save for it :spend:
I was considering the Marantz 6007 but it isn't too much more powerful. I was considering it for the 7.2 setup amongst the decoding, 3D availability and HDMI inports. I am open to recommendations but I am addicted to buying the best and I would be devistated :unbelievable: if I bought something that wasn't powerful enough for my set up.

Please help :help:


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack..does your budget include speakers as well or just the receiver


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

I prefer to use the speakers I have. I love my BP 7006 Supertowers. I plan on getting two more the the rear but that is a next year thing. I have some old el cheapo speakers that came with the receiver many moons ago (9+ years).


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

They have the 6007 for 899 on A4L 

http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/search/Marantz/results/2.html


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

But if your looking for a solid receiver here's a couple options for you...

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...NR809-7.2-Channel-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Ch-THX-Certified-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

I will look up your recommendations and take them to heart...but as far as power is concerned...even though my speakes have a 300 amp built I ...I still need a decent wattage per channel right? Do I need to be looking at something more powerful than 110 per ch?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Especially when looking at sub $1000 AVR's, I really would put very little faith into manufacturer ratings of power. While most can reach that output 2 channels driven, very few come close to these ratings 5 or 7 channels driven. While many do not need 100 true watts into 5 channels, when using fairly inefficient speakers and or a large room, a lack of power can and does manifest into clipping or distortion. This is what damages most speakers. As opposed to too much power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! So that's why my supertowers are distorting!? JJ what receiver do you recommend? I was looking at the Marantz 6007 or even 7007 (don't want to spend that much) or even a 5007 but something new with a good power output...preferably atleast 110 in wattage if the towers can take 92 db and 300 watts. Does that sound right?


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Your DT-BP7006 each have 300 watts of power built into them driving your subwoofer. That means that no power is being used from your amp to drive the woofers/subwoofers. Your amp is driving the mid-range and tweeter. Since more power is needed to drive the lower frequencies than any other, your receiver is going to be coasting while the built in amps in your speakers are going to be doing most of the work.

Unless your receiver is malfunctioning, upgrading to a more powerful receiver is not going to solve your distortion.

I downloaded your speaker manual and there seems to be little to do to set them up properly. I have no idea what could be causing the distortion, so here are some WAGS (wild assed guesses):

How are your speakers connected to the receiver? Are you using only speaker wires? Or are you using the LFE input too?
It sounds easiest to just use speaker wires.

Make certain that you have connected them in phase. + to +, and - to - .

Start out by adjusting them all over again. I would turn off your system equalization, set your tone controls to flat and set the volume control on the back of each speaker to 12 o'clock. I would them listen critically to see if the bass distortion goes away.

If it does, I would run your room eq and see what happens.

However, if you still have bass distortion, it could be your speaker or speaker amp. See if the distortion comes from one of the two. Inspect the speakers to see if they are physically damaged.

When it comes to power, you need a whole lot more in order to hear it. Ears work logarithmically. That means you need 10 times the power to have it sound twice as loud. Doubling power is only 3db and that is barely noticeable.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought of one more possibility: when setting up your receiver, make certain that your left and right speakers are set to full or large, and the other speakers ad set to small. It could be that your amp is also sending heavy bass to the other speakers overloading them. All your bass should be going to those very nice DT speakers that I wish I had...


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

I will look into adjusting the system as you recommend but thr previous speakers I had distorted at a loud volumn too...I just thought they weren't awesome enough to handle the power...now that I'm older I realize that it could be the lack of power causing the distortion. The speakers I've only had a year and they have been like that since I bought them brand new. Its only when the bass really kicks in do I hear the distortion. I have a feeling I need a new receiver but I want to be sure...I am really interested in that Marantz NR6007 unless someone legitimately talks me into something else. I am more than grateful for your help.


----------



## eclipse911t (Jan 8, 2013)

So far you're asking some good questions and getting great advice. Keep digging. 

I'd agree this is not a receiver power issue. If you do not have the LFE cable connection running from you receiver to your speakers, then make sure you have your subwoofer setting in your receiver set to "no" in addition to the fronts set as large and rears as small as mentioned previously. 

Regarding the 6007, it's a great unit! I've heard many horror stories about A4L and refurbs, but the guys here may have had entree experiences. Have you considered a used Marantz? A friend of mine just picked up an SR7002 for $405 shipped from Craigslist. That's a steal in terms of real audio quality if you ask me. Have a look on Craigslist for a 6005 or something around there. The first number is the quality/feature level and the last number is the generation. 

Happy hunting.


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Eclipse and Team :wave:,

I am using 16 guage speaker wire and the lineage is correct. I know that the receiver I am using does not have and LFE output and if it did, I would need two of them right? I know that I am going to need a new receiver to get the digital performace that I need and the quality I want but I did not want to overspend if I did not have to. 
Thanks for the tips on the Marantz lineup, I am considering a Marantz NR6007 but I am open to a refurbished 7007 or a new 5007. Other than the Marantz can someone look into the Samsung HW-D7000 to see if that would be a good fit? I do not need a bluray player but being able to use the TV and DVD and Receiver universally sounds pretty cool to me; but I don't know :dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree that the 6007 should be just fine. Excellent advice about making sure that the Subwoofer is set to No and Mains are set to Full Range or Large. This way LFE should all be routed to the DT's.
All the best,
J


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

I think now I have my mind made up! You guys are the very best! Now I just have to save a few weeks or maybe just skip the mortgage a month! Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Adamski3800 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi

In my personal opinion i think an amplifier doesn't matter about the power but you do want a good kick from the sub so because your looking for power i would recommend a yamaha S70 but it seems quite rare when i type it when i type it in the internet


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Banx said:


> I think now I have my mind made up! You guys are the very best! Now I just have to save a few weeks or maybe just skip the mortgage a month! Thanks so much everyone!


Skip the mortgage. Let us know how it works out.

Edit: just for the record, that was a joke


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Adamski3800 said:


> Hi
> 
> In my personal opinion i think an amplifier doesn't matter about the power but you do want a good kick from the sub so because your looking for power i would recommend a yamaha S70 but it seems quite rare when i type it when i type it in the internet


Note that his main speakers have 300 watt amps built into each one, so the receiver does not power the sub. In effect, he has dual self-powered subs. 

The amp powers the mid and high of his main speakers, his center and surrounds. No power from the receiver goes to his sub.


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi AudioRaver,

I will let you guys know in a few weeks how things work out. I have half the money now and I am very weary about buying something used even though its refurbished so that is the set back now. I have been drooling over this Marantz 6007 and I think its going to be a great fit especially when I get two more DT 7006 Supertowers. If I do skip the mortgage rofl I will post sooner to let you guys know. 

P.S.
Its not just the price of the receiver, I am realizing that the wires cost some serious cash too.:spend:


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Okay Guys I think I need your help again...

I am looking at the Marantz SR7005 and SR6007...I could go and pay a couple hundred more for the SR7005 to have a few more features but it doesn't seem to be fully rated for the 7.2. It says 7.1 with a second woofer output. Is that the same thing as 7.2?? 
Second question; is there a big enough difference to invest the extra cash or should I just continue on with the SR6007? Bear in mind that I will probably have this thing 10 years before I spend money on another one.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Banx said:


> You guys are the very best!


Yeah, we know that But thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd give this one a real good look:

http://www.hometheater.com/content/pioneer-elite-sc-68-av-receiver

I'm pretty sure audioholics released a review if this unit this week (they seemed to have pulled it at the moment?)... They said it gave the stated power -- strong enough to drive pretty much what you'll ask of it.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Harman-Kardon always under rates the power out put of their receivers. I would consider the new AVR-2700.

http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/.../AVR 2700_HK_US?searchMode=regularProductOnly


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow...this Harmon Kardon is very nice...I'm trying to stick to something popular and maybe something I can find parts for. I know that Marantz has high rstings across the board from everyone that reviews it. I'm not comfortable going outside that zone ya know?


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Banx said:


> P.S.
> Its not just the price of the receiver, I am realizing that the wires cost some serious cash too.:spend:


Please do not waste your money on expensive wires. HDMI cables are HDMI cables. As long as they meet the current specs, they will work. If you get a $5 
HDMI cable and it works, spending $50 for a different one will not improve the quality. That is the magic of digital: it will either work perfectly, or it will look awful or not at all.

Similar for speaker cables. It is wire size that matters. Except for very long runs, 16 gauge zip cord will sound as good as anything else.

There are some people out there getting rich selling snake oil.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 16, 2012)

27dnast said:


> They said it gave the stated power -- strong enough to drive pretty much what you'll ask of it.


He has powered woofers in his speakers and he is talking about getting two more for the rear. As a result, power is almost unimportant for him.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Banx said:


> Wow...this Harmon Kardon is very nice...I'm trying to stick to something popular and maybe something I can find parts for. I know that Marantz has high rstings across the board from everyone that reviews it. I'm not comfortable going outside that zone ya know?



Though not like Onkyo does, HK enjoys a nice level of popularity; You can get parts for them and almost any major brand.

If you want something that is long term "repairable", I would go the McIntosh route. Historically, they have included schematics with all of their products. I know my local dealer, still services all McIntosh units made in the last 50 years. Otherwise, I would go HK and not worry. They tend to have a good level of reliability and have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

[Click Here] Suggestion number #2::hsd:

​




:wow:​
*Specifications* 



http://www.hometheater.com/content/pioneer-elite-sc-68-av-receiver


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

...dont forget about getting used gear. check out the emotiva forums or audiogon or ebay... you can get more bang for your buck. i do that a lot of have never had an issue. i think the best value out there right now for performance price and features is the onkyo 818


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

8086 said:


> Historically, they have included schematics with all of their products. .[/URL]


That is pretty sweet....


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

fschris said:


> That is pretty sweet....


The schematics were often printed on the chassis.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

fschris said:


> ...dont forget about getting used gear. check out the emotiva forums or audiogon or ebay... you can get more bang for your buck. i do that a lot of have never had an issue.


Very true, both my son and son-in-law have gotten terrific deals on used gear, both via Craigslist (yes, you do have to be careful) including speakers (Polk, Klipsch), which they have been very happy with. Solid-state gear is usually fairly straightforward, either it works or it doesn't. Usually.


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys!

No doubt! I bought my speakers used on Ebay! They were basically new, the guy bought them kept them in a room for about 4 months and had to get rid of them. They were right at half of retail! I was stoked! They came in all the original packaging and boxing and so forth. 

I love all these cool receivers! Especially that Pioneer! Man that thing has me drooling, but honestly, I am pretty basic with all this and since my Supertowers have a built in amp to power the subs in each tower, do I really need all that power? I only have a TV, speakers, an XBox and my speakers, so do I really need all that extra stuff? I will eventually get a 3D tv and so on but not a ton of money can be spent in these directions. I still need to upgrade my car and I do have 6 kids to provide for. 

With that said, should I stick to the Marantz SR6007 or should I try something else? Mind you, I am really into the Marantz so far.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Banx said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> No doubt! I bought my speakers used on Ebay! They were basically new, the guy bought them kept them in a room for about 4 months and had to get rid of them. They were right at half of retail! I was stoked! They came in all the original packaging and boxing and so forth.
> 
> ...


That would really depend on your connectivity & processing needs, sonic preferences, and budget.

Sonically, Harman-Kardon and Marantz are great choices. Onkyo is also a very good choice, as they provide good sound, awesome processing, and a bucket load of features for reasonable price.

I'm not sure what's up with the new HK products suddenly getting a uber high wattage rating when historically they were always under rated a 80w reciever as 50w. Did they change the way they rate their power? The new AVR-3700 (MSRP $999) is cheaper than the marantz and has 125 wpc. I kind of want one.


----------



## Banx (Jan 11, 2013)

That HK is very nice!! I am weary of it because of its much too recent past with over rating its power but at the same time, if you read its stereo db rating along with other db ratings, its lower than its competitiors...that makes me a little hesitant too. :gulp:


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Banx said:


> That HK is very nice!! I am weary of it because of its much too recent past with over rating its power but at the same time, if you read its stereo db rating along with other db ratings, its lower than its competitiors...that makes me a little hesitant too. :gulp:


There is nothing wrong with their past power ratings. lddude:

Harman-Kardon has always underrated their equipment. Meaning, a 60watt receiver was marketed as 35watts but was probably much much more than that. Now they are selling 125watt units. I wonder if they have changed their marketing or if its the old HK wattage rating system.


----------

